# audio file splitten



## tomiu (10. Mai 2011)

hallo,

ich soll aus eine audio datei nur die erste 20 sekunden in eine wav datei speicher und dann abspielen...wiedergeben kann ich schon nur wie  mache ich splitten? gibt es eine spiezielle methode dafür??

danke im voraus
toniu


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

am einfachsten ist es, wenn die Quelldatei auch eine .wav Datei ist.
- dann kannst Du den Dateikopf auslesen 
- an hand der Daten, aus den Dateikopf, die Anzahl der Bytes berechnen, die 20sec entsprechen 
- die entsprechenden Bytes aus der Datei lesen
- den Dateikopf ändern und in eine neue .wav Datei speichern und die Bytes der 20sec. angängen.

RIFF WAVE ? Wikipedia

Viel Erfolg


----------



## AlexSpritze (12. Mai 2011)

Mal abgesehen vom ersten Ergebnis: audio java file splitten - Google-Suche ... vielleicht ist da schon das richtige dabei für dich.


----------

